
Show HN: Wikiclaim – an Encyclopedia for Claims - devinplatt
https://www.wikiclaim.org
======
qwerty456127
Cool! I wish tis is going to become popular. I always dreamed of a global
collaborative think-tank where everybody can publish an idea and other people
would submit constructive comments about why/how is it right or wrong.

